# Socket empfängt null



## ich2 (18. Jun 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Sockets. Die Kommunikation klappt bislang, nur an bestimmten Stellen empfängt ein Socket null, wobei ich keine null gesendet habe.
Ich benutze einen ServerSocket der auf localhost, port 15000 wartet. Der erste Nachrichtenaustausch klappt, danach kommt aber die eine null an, und wie gesagt ich weiß nicht woher.
Habe versucht die Verbindung an beiden Seiten zurückzusetzen, die null kommt trotzdem an.

Kann mir jemand sagen woher das kommt?

Hiermit lese ich:


```
String antwort = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(socket.getInputStream())).readLine();
```

Hiermit sende ich:


```
socket.getOutputStream().write(msg);
```

Vorher lasse ich mir msg ausgeben, um zu sehen was da gesendet wird. Es wird erstmal die erste Zeile ausgegeben (die, die am anderen Endpunkt erfolgreich empfangen wird) und danach nichts mehr. In dieser Zeit empfängt aber die andere Seite null.


----------



## Kim Stebel (18. Jun 2008)

du meinst readLine gibt null zurück?


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jun 2008)

enthält msg einen Zeilenumbruch?


----------



## ich2 (18. Jun 2008)

Hi,
hat sich schon erledigt  
Ja, readLine gab null zurück. War anscheinend weil von einer anderen Stelle versucht wurde, eine Verbindung mit dem selben Port aufzubauen.
Das erklärt nichts, ist halt "so programmiert". Danke für die Interesse !


----------

